# White Blackberry



## Scooby308 (Apr 18, 2011)

For those who have never seen one, here is a pic.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is that what color they are when they are ripe? My raspberries start out white then turn pink then red.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is some history of the cultivation of white blackberries, a.k.a. the "Crystal White".

http://www.bulbnrose.org/Heredity/Burbank/WhiteBlackberry/WhiteBlackberry.html

.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cool! How do they taste?


----------



## Scooby308 (Apr 18, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Cool! How do they taste?


Really about the same. I am not a big blackberry fan. We have several growing wild on the farm with "regular" blackberries mixed in and around.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like blackberries. I may have to look for those. Are birds a big problem with them? The birds get a lot of my blackberries and black raspberries and most of my mulberries.


----------

